
Software engineering school desk setup, any feedback? - sylvainkalache
http://imgur.com/nYmgXl2
======
JoshTriplett
I realize that you've staged it for a photograph there, but when in use I hope
you have a _lot_ more ambient light. Your monitor should not be the brightest
light in the room shining directly in your face.

Given appropriate ambient lighting, the desk lamps seem a bit redundant, and
likely to create screen glare (quite visible in the photograph).

Make sure people take the time to adjust their chair properly, and get walked
through how to do so.

Apart from that, seems like a plausible computer lab.

~~~
sylvainkalache
I dimmed the light but we do have stronger light on the ceiling. Good point
with the light glare, I guess we will make sure they are behind every screen
but they are pretty directional so if we make sure that they are pointing on
the plants that should make the trick.

Thank you for the feedback!

